# new jam setup and recent recording



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello all,

July 15 recording, http://soundcloud.com/sam-bonee/sets/jamaugust


So this past week, I was able to get a great jam organized. Recently, I've been mostly into doing totally free improvised jams. over the past few days I've been experimenting with a new setup. I thought I'd share it with you all.

I had on hand the following setup:

AMP: 1963 Brownface Fender Super with San Raphael speakers in there. Got it from SteveMac on here. Great amp. Steve Moratto fixed up the speed of the tremolo for me (didn't go slow enough for me). it's now got a clean bill of health. the Tremolo on it reminds me of a univibe of sorts!

Pedals: (in order of chain) Wah dunlop TBP, custom MXR dynacomp script logo clone (from Moratto) TBP, Custom 3 in one pedal "green ringer" clone, original Moratto Overdrive, Original Moratto fuzz {much like the v1 tonebender}, Flanger, then the TC electronics blue delay x4 version (i don't recall what it's called).

Guitars: 

1963 Les paul Jr original, frets are orig. therefore low. great fun. I'm not the master of the one PU stuff though. 


Fender current mexican hss strat with sss dirty blond strat pickups from Lollar: this thing is amazing. it's the sunfire orange finish. maple board and neck, smooth. It's really one of my go to guitars now.

Les Paul STD (I named this guitar Tiger Lilly) chambered with zebra HB custom wound from ebay user klea3031 (2 HB's for $150!! super great prices with this dude. turn around time is about 40 days. well worth the wait. I'm not accustomed to playing carved top LP's. my playing wasn't up to par with this axe. still fun and loads of room for getting to know each other!!!

final axe was the El Degas LP special from around 1970 with Lollar vintage P90s. (TBP; true bypass). Low frets, great weight (not too light with beefy body) naturally relic'd to perfection. nitro finish. great for rock. the P90s are a bit hot for me.


I picked up the ART tube interface and a 609 mic from a super nice member here for a very fair deal about 2 weeks ago. basically this set has OH mic above and on the ride side facing horizontally, and the kick. that's it. the bass is DI and there's an amp in the room. Finally I have the 609 mic hanging in front of the super. 



So I just got the levels set up and away we went. No arrangements or anything to determine. I met this drummer when he came to buy a set of taye drums from me. we chatted a bit. being from S America, he's got fab latin stuff in his style. The bassist is a huge listener when jamming. He's from the school of Phish!!

Here are the guitars that I played on each song. 


Warm Coffee, Played with ???

sunshine upon, played with? 

Caribbean Dream
?

why don't you ask? Played on the?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

great to see all the views. No comments or anything? I thought that at lease some of these tones would inspire at least a few comments/questions.

OH well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice gear you've got there and sounds like you had fun. 

If you want more comments, it helps to ask for specific feedback.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok. So here's a specific question. What guitars are being played on which Tracks ??


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

When do the vocals kick in?!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I call this my fusion jam instrumental rock. It's live of the floor and totally improvised. No arrangements ect. The bassist and I have played together before however the drummer I had never played with nor had the bassist. 

I do use jam material like to twits pop/rock stuff "with singing". That would cloud has some examples of stuff.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

sambonee said:


> Ok. So here's a specific question. What guitars are being played on which Tracks ??


Lol! I already read the part you edited from your initial post.  But that's a good question, though.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I wanted to make it really easy to win the prize!!


----------

